# Bikemax Marathon in Siedelsbrunn



## Deleted 143651 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi,
heute ist mal wieder der Siedelsbrunner MTB Marathon gestartet. Wer war so alles dabei? und wie ists für euch gelaufen (gefahren  )?

Meiner Meinung nach ist alles recht gut abgelaufen, und die Strecke soll auch gut gewesen sein. Trotz den nassen Bedingungen gab es auch nur wenig verletze... Ich konnte dieses Jahr leider nicht mitfahrren, hab aber ein paar Bilder gemacht:
Bikemax Marathon in Siedelsbrunn - Fotoalbum

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## raimund.kuebler (17. Mai 2010)

War das erste Mal dabei und fand es sehr gut organisiert.

Sowohl der Samstag, wo mein Junior sich den 1. Platz beim Bambinirennen geholt hat, also auch am Sonntag...

Kurzum: das nächste Mal sind wir wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 143651 (19. Mai 2010)

Hier ist auch noch unser Rennbericht mit allen Eindrücken vom Rennen und unseren Ergebnissen:
http://www.mountainbike-bergstrasse...ikemax-mountainbike-marathon-in-siedelsbrunn/


----------



## dominik-deluxe (21. Mai 2010)

bin gefahren hab gehuddelt, war aber sehr lustig


----------



## Romualds74 (7. Dezember 2014)

Wer Fährt 2015 wieder mit ???
Ich bin 2012 und 2014 gefahren . Und will auch 2015 wieder mit fahren .


----------

